# Which should I get? Sling kit or Juvie kit?



## Arashi Takamine (Nov 22, 2011)

I am interested in buying my first T from Jaime's Tarantula's and I'm wondering depending on the species I choose should I just go for the juvie kit or stick to the sling kit? I want either a B. Smithi or some other T..I'm mindful of the B. Smithi being a hair kicker and I know I could have an allergic reaction but...I keep betta's and run the risk of Fish TB (Even though that's rare) So I know what I'm getting myself into...

The thing is...I don't know how fast B. smithi slings grow. I would hate to have the sling for just two months then having to suddenly buy a new enclosure. Should I just buy both kits when the time comes or just get the juvie kit?


----------



## WickedInverts (Nov 22, 2011)

B. smithi's don't grow very fast and you will be fine with the terrestrial spiderling kit for a while.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Nov 22, 2011)

Alright thank you. I...Just gotta pick my moment to talk to my parents about getting a sling.


----------



## annabelle (Nov 22, 2011)

Get her terrestrial spiderling kit. You wont need to use it for a few months, though...
When I bought the B. smithi special from last month I gave the enclosure to my B. albo juve.
I'd be afraid to lose the B. smithi in there! They are soooo small!!!

I let mine live in the vial it came in.











Still small after molting...


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Nov 22, 2011)

Um...The link's broken could you please repost the pics? I'll keep that in mind I hope my sling's somewhat bigger...Every spawn is different right?

EDIT: Wow! So tiny but so adorable! Guess I'd have no worries as far as growth goes...Long as he/she's healthy and happy I'll be glad.


----------



## JuliaGulia87 (Nov 22, 2011)

annabelle said:


> Get her terrestrial spiderling kit. You wont need to use it for a few months, though...
> When I bought the B. smithi special from last month I gave the enclosure to my B. albo juve.
> I'd be afraid to lose the B. smithi in there! They are soooo small!!!
> 
> ...


Yeah I put mine in the vial Jamie shipped it in. Works perfectly.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Nov 22, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan to me...Gosh they're so little.

I really hope my parents say yes.


----------



## annabelle (Nov 22, 2011)

They grow VEEEERRRY slowly.... 
Her spiderling kit would probably last you well over a year.......


----------



## Grin (Nov 22, 2011)

Well since its your first T i'd say go with juvie so you can get the hang of having a decent sized T.
When i got my first sling it was .5" and i was like o_o easy to take care of but super tiny.
Pretty much all New World species kick hairs since it's a defense mechanism, I have sensitive skin and never really had an issue with the hairs bothering me.
For enclosures as they grow you can go to the container store and purchase very nice cheap containers like Jamie sells on her site or deli containers work as well.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Nov 22, 2011)

Alright...From the different advice I'm getting here I may go ahead and buy the bigger one. Question though I was watching her tutorial on how to assemble the kits and I didn't see a water dish in the sling kit...Is that because their so tiny?

I'm glad their easy to take care of.


----------



## Grin (Nov 22, 2011)

I wait for them to reach 1.5" - 2" to give them a water bottle cap with water.
But when they are little you can put drops on the side of their enclosure/vial and they will drink from that sometimes.

here's my Purple pinktoe (Avicularia purpurea) drinking.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Nov 22, 2011)

Alright thank you. ^_^ I got a little confused but that enlightens me. 

Your pinktoe looks so adorable!


----------



## annabelle (Nov 22, 2011)

The spiderling kit she has that comes without the water bowl was meant for arboreal tarantulas if that's what you're talking about... I agree with Grin.
thecontainerstore.com has a lot of cool little containers to keep a tarantula in.
I'm going to buy the "childrens shoe box" for my B. vagans juve. 
"Clear Flush-Lid Amac Boxes" is what Jamie uses for her enclosures, I think...
There's a small one you can buy that seems it would be perfect for a litte sling. You'd have to ventilate it yourself, though.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Nov 22, 2011)

The ventilation would be the easy thing. Go at it with my dad's drill and make it hopefully small enough that my sling won't break for it. (I read some odd stories of slings escaping when their only an inch long.)

Thanks for the tips everyone.


----------



## Tann (Nov 22, 2011)

You can always just use a hole saw and cut a place for a pre-made vent, or just cover the opening with a screening, such as mosquito netting, as well. If you're afraid of escapes that is.


----------



## pavel (Nov 22, 2011)

Personally, I'd say go with the sling.  Not only are they cheaper than juvies (which means there is money that could be put towards another sling  :biggrin but it's really pretty cool, IMO, to have a T as a sling and watch it grow up.  And while Brachys are slow growers, the early sling stages still progress fairly fast.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Nov 23, 2011)

I definietly plan to get a sling just I was curious which kit to get to house my little guy. I think I'm gonna play it by ear when the time comes. 

I still have one huge challenge...My parents.


----------

